# Thetford 2012 - Sombrero's Revenge!!!



## CallawayKid (Oct 26, 2011)

Hello one and all!

As Tiger is real busy in his new job, I have stepped into his shoes (Lot of room in here!) to organise this little shin dig for the East Anglian Alliance.

Date I have provisionally booked is FRIDAY 29TH JUNE 2012, first tee off at 1000.
Cost is Â£30 including tea/coffee and bacon roll upon arrival, 18 holes of a fantastic course and some prizes if I manage to scrounge some!

Please let me know if you would like to attend this cracking course and play with some real great guys.

I know it's early but wanted to get it in people's diaries and get people geared up for the new season as this ones draws to a close.

I look forward to hearing from you all!

CK

Initial thread here >>>> http://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/showthread.php?30622-Thetford-Meet-June-2012-Unfinished-Business


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Oct 26, 2011)

CK put me down as a maybe. Won't know for definite until holidays are planned for next year but would like to come back and have a crack at beating my 33 points, albeit off an unofficial hcap of 17, whereas now I have an official of 24.

Give me that sombrero!!!!


----------



## full_throttle (Oct 26, 2011)

it's early days but I'm happy with that date and time


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 26, 2011)

will probably be up for this aswell, will know after the new year for definite

I think Rob wants to take some Â£Â£Â£ off me


----------



## gripitripit (Oct 26, 2011)

I am a maybe at the mo but will know more in the next few months. I normally take the family away in June/July so as soon as I book that up if date suits I will be a definate.


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 26, 2011)

Good response so far, well done guys. Someone's got to take that longest drive from Bob!!!


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm up for this CK, put my name down please.


----------



## G1BB0 (Oct 26, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			Good response so far, well done guys. Someone's got to take that longest drive from Bob!!!
		
Click to expand...

as long as total distance is counted including right then I am the man, 350 yards total, 50 forwards 300 right


----------



## rob2 (Oct 26, 2011)

Should be good for me mate. 

BRING IT !

Rob


----------



## sJoe (Oct 27, 2011)

HI Craig..yep put me down for it, should be ok,, look forward to seeing everyone again....


----------



## Mark_G (Oct 27, 2011)

If you dont mind a couple of 28 handicappers coming round then I would love to play and bring my buddy.


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 27, 2011)

Great! 28 handicappers? You'll fit in fine  
Good response guys, keep 'em comin'!

CK


----------



## Plonko (Oct 27, 2011)

Hopefully I'll be up for this. I'll have to find out how it fits around work nearer the time though.


----------



## viscount17 (Oct 27, 2011)

I'll register as a definite-maybe-almost certainly. Loved the course last time, and a pretty decent bunch of chaps as I recall - even Tweedle


----------



## GB72 (Oct 27, 2011)

You can put me down as a probable. The holiday booking does not open until after Xmas but if I can get the day off then I am in.


----------



## lesbanana (Oct 27, 2011)

Count me in Craige, I will outdrive Bob "again" this time it will be on the fairway proper, and not in the "first cut" Hmmmm! looking forward to meeting all the guys again.


CallawayKid said:



			Good response so far, well done guys. Someone's got to take that longest drive from Bob!!!
		
Click to expand...


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 28, 2011)

viscount17 said:



			I'll register as a definite-maybe-almost certainly. Loved the course last time, and a pretty decent bunch of chaps as I recall - even Tweedle 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Click to expand...

Be good to see you again Papa Smurf!! 

CK


----------



## bobmac (Oct 28, 2011)

I think I've got the plumber coming that day, jeez he's busy.
But if not I'll be there.
And I promise not to enter the LD contest.  
Don't want to show you youngsters up again


----------



## pontius69 (Oct 28, 2011)

hey up, sounds good to me, if im allowed a day off.....


----------



## paul1874 (Oct 28, 2011)

Sounds good, would like to put my name down for it


----------



## CallawayKid (Oct 31, 2011)

We got a mention and piccy in this months mag!!
Let's get the 2012 Thetford meet in there next time...!

CK


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 15, 2011)

Just thought I'd bump this up to the top in case anyone is planning their leave from work next year...

CK


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'd probably be up for this as well as it will get me out of Thurrock for the day.


----------



## Tiger (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm a doubful at the moment but hopefully that will change. Will let you know in January. So long as you don't pair me with Bob so he can stitch me up on the last hole


----------



## gripitripit (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger said:



			I'm a doubful at the moment but hopefully that will change. Will let you know in January. So long as you don't pair me with Bob so he can stitch me up on the last hole 

Click to expand...

When are you up for a rematch on Tiger 12????


----------



## AmandaJR (Nov 15, 2011)

This is a maybe for me - would I be the only female though??? Him indoors isn't a forum member but would join me too....


----------



## Imurg (Nov 15, 2011)

You're in with a shout for the Ladies Prize then......


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 15, 2011)

Tiger said:



			I'm a doubful at the moment but hopefully that will change. Will let you know in January. So long as you don't pair me with Bob so he can stitch me up on the last hole 

Click to expand...

Come on Tiger, you know you want to....!!!
That Sombrero is awaiting it's rightful owner... 

CK


----------



## johnboywalton (Nov 15, 2011)

I will not be joining a Club until the New Year, so I have no official handicap yet! should be fine by June if it is not a problem, please put me down!


----------



## Potor_36 (Nov 15, 2011)

Put me down as probably coming, I'll have to sort out the day off but can't see it being a problem.

That hat has been gathering a bit of dust sat on the shelf, quite fitting really as my golf has been terrible lately!


----------



## Tiger (Nov 18, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			Come on Tiger, you know you want to....!!!
That Sombrero is awaiting it's rightful owner... 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Hoping to have had a couple of amputations (as opposed to cuts) to the handicap by next summer so should no longer be suffolks biggest bandit!  Speaking of banditry don't play gripitripit and Tiger Woods 12. I shot a respectable 67 round Augusta and got tanked. Think his character has been using a virtual v-easy!!! Hopefully see you online soon fella, you need to nudge me though as I'll more than likely be playing FIFA!!!!


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 18, 2011)

Potor_36 said:



			Put me down as probably coming, I'll have to sort out the day off but can't see it being a problem.

That hat has been gathering a bit of dust sat on the shelf, quite fitting really as my golf has been terrible lately!
		
Click to expand...

Dust it off in the New Year Potor, think Tiger's eyeing it up...!



Tiger said:



			Hoping to have had a couple of amputations (as opposed to cuts) to the handicap by next summer so should no longer be suffolks biggest bandit! 

Click to expand...

They'll come my friend, they'll come!
Think you've cracked it by just going out and enjoying it rather than trying too hard.

CK


----------



## sJoe (Nov 19, 2011)

Should be ok for me..be great to see you all again...


----------



## TheJezster (Nov 20, 2011)

I wouldnt mind giving this a go too.

What do I need to do?

Thanks

Jez


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 21, 2011)

TheJezster said:



			I wouldnt mind giving this a go too.

What do I need to do?

Thanks

Jez
		
Click to expand...

Express an interest here, nearer the time I'll send out the details on here or via e-mail.
Turn up and pay on the day.
Wear sunglasses in case Viscount has got dressed in the dark again.
Enjoy the day and afterwards in the bar for tea and medals!

Look forward to seeing everyone!

CK


----------



## bobmac (Nov 21, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			Express an interest here, nearer the time I'll send out the details on here or via e-mail.
Turn up and pay on the day.
Wear sunglasses in case Viscount has got dressed in the dark again.
Enjoy the day and afterwards in the bar for tea and medals!

Look forward to seeing everyone!

CK
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget to bring an extra Â£19.99...just in case


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 21, 2011)

bobmac said:



			Dont forget to bring an extra Â£19.99...just in case  

Click to expand...

Ah yes...you still owe me a penny!!


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 29, 2011)

Ok, so far we have;

Attending
Me!
full_throttle
G1BBO
UpminsterGas11
rob2
sJoe
Mark_G +1
viscount17
lesbanana
bobmac
pontius69
paul1874
johnboywalton
TheJezster

Maybes;
daveyc2k2
gripitripit
Plonko
GB72
beck9965
Tiger
AmandaJR +1
Potor_36 (Current Keeper of the Sombrero)

Wow guys, should be a good day with the early response, a possible 24 of us so far.

Best get my shiniest organisers hat on then!

CK


----------



## beck9965 (Nov 29, 2011)

CallawayKid said:



			Ok, so far we have;

Attending
Me!
full_throttle
G1BBO
UpminsterGas11
rob2
sJoe
Mark_G +1
viscount17
lesbanana
bobmac
pontius69
paul1874
johnboywalton
TheJezster

Maybes;
daveyc2k2
gripitripit
Plonko
GB72
beck9965
Tiger
AmandaJR +1
Potor_36 (Current Keeper of the Sombrero)

Wow guys, should be a good day with the early response, a possible 24 of us so far.

Best get my shiniest organisers hat on then!

CK
		
Click to expand...

I'm a firm yes on this.

Phil.


----------



## CallawayKid (Nov 29, 2011)

Brilliant...you've just been moved up the bench sir!

CK


----------



## SwingSlow (Dec 5, 2011)

Hi Craig

Put me down as a highly likely.


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 5, 2011)

Will do chap


----------



## CallawayKid (Dec 28, 2011)

As the year is coming to a close I thought I'd remind any of you about Thetford and to put the date in your diary 

CK


----------



## Mark_G (Dec 28, 2011)

I can hardly wait


----------



## johnboywalton (Jan 3, 2012)

Hi CK
Just received our work 2012 calender, I have a Seminar/Meeting in sunny Birmingham on Thursday the 28th, staying over to the 29TH!!! I could pull a "sickie" but I work for a large Japanese Company and non-attendance is very much frowned upon, and in this current climate I will have to go.......

Sorry mate, thanks for the invitation and hopefully I  will meet up with everyone another time. 

John


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 16, 2012)

No worries John, I'm sure they'll be more.
Thought I'd bump it up again and see if anyone else wants in...The summer will come quickly...hopefully!!!

CK


----------



## full_throttle (Jan 16, 2012)

CK, I'm having to drop out. I have the choice of this or going to St Mellion in July, unfortunately for smiffy I.ve chosen SM

apologies, although I'm sure it'll be a blast


----------



## CallawayKid (Jan 23, 2012)

No worries mate, may be looking at a links again later on in the year. Already haggling 

CK


----------



## gripitripit (Feb 25, 2012)

I am doing the MacMillian Longest day something around end of June so am goon ahave to give this a miss guys...!


----------



## NorfolkShaun (Feb 25, 2012)

i'll register an interest, however at the moment work wise i'm unsure as a shift change may happen soon or may not.

Will it be ok to say nearer the time? how much notice do you need?

of course this is only if your all happy to let a very green golfer in.


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 25, 2012)

I`m interested, thing is as i`m not a club member anymore I dont have a current handicap certificate,is this a problem??


----------



## ArnoldArmChewer (Feb 26, 2012)

If there is a spot put me down

Best AAC


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 26, 2012)

Stick me down as a maybe, will know whether I can make it for sure a little closer to the day.


----------



## Flarkey (Feb 26, 2012)

Count me in as a definite.  Remember, I am a member at thetford, so i'll not be paying greenfees.

I'll see if I can rope in a couple of guys from work too.


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 27, 2012)

Cheers guys, details will be coming out soon.
No handicap certificate required so long as you can hit it past the ladies tee at least once on the round 

CK


----------



## sJoe (Feb 27, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Cheers guys, details will be coming out soon.
No handicap certificate required so long as you can hit it past the ladies tee at least once on the round 

CK
		
Click to expand...

This is really raising the bar Craig..meant to be a FUN day.. Looking forward to seeing you all again..


----------



## shivas irons (Feb 27, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Cheers guys, details will be coming out soon.
No handicap certificate required so long as you can hit it past the ladies tee at least once on the round 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Ok mate go ahead and put me down then please.


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 27, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Cheers guys, details will be coming out soon.
No handicap certificate required so long as you can hit it past the ladies tee at least once on the round 

CK
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear....maybe it's best I don't attend in that case!


----------



## CallawayKid (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm sure we can all manage it at least once a round...even me!

CK


----------



## swanny32 (Feb 28, 2012)

RESULT! Just checked this date with the wife and that the week she is taking the boys to Centre Parcs with her parents and her sister + husband and kids, I refused to go as I despise her sisters husband with a passion.

Anyway, providing im not in huge demand work wise I should be good to go.


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 9, 2012)

Sorry guys, been busy changing jobs!
All info should be out soon!

CK


----------



## TerryA (Mar 9, 2012)

I missed this! Could you tell me the date and whether its full. Thanks


----------



## CallawayKid (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Terry, it's Friday 29th June and still spaces available.

CK


----------



## TerryA (Mar 9, 2012)

CallawayKid said:



			Hi Terry, it's Friday 29th June and still spaces available.

CK
		
Click to expand...

Count me in as a probable. Thanks


----------



## rob2 (Apr 12, 2012)

Sorry Craig but I have just found out that I am probably going to be working in sunny Derbyshire on the 29th. 

If anything changes I will let you know ASAP.

What a bummer, really enjoyed the course last year.

Rob


----------



## ScienceBoy (Apr 12, 2012)

I am in, just down the road from my wife and I can easily make it.

Just hope there is still space


----------



## CallawayKid (Apr 12, 2012)

Thanks guys!
Been mental busy at work this past couple of months so have been putting this on the back burner!
However, details will be put on here very soon...the Sombrero will have it's revenge...!!!

CK


----------



## UpminsterGas11 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hi CK,

Going to have to pull out i'm afraid, just got a new job, which is great, but unfortunately i can't now have the day off.

Hopefully, i'll be able to make it next year.

Ralph


----------



## SwingSlow (May 2, 2012)

Hi Craig - might be able to bring one more with me.


----------

